# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  كيفية التعامل مع الطفل العنيد

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا كنت عايزة أسأل عن كيفية التعامل مع الطفل العنيد

الذي يتعمد إستفزاز زالديه و إثارة من حوله 

هل هو نقص حنان يحاول أن يعوضه بالطريقة التي تجعل 

الكل ينتبه له حتي و لو باسلوب سئ ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟

و عندما يكون الطفل في سنة 6 أو 7 سنين ما الأسلوب الذي

يتبع معه لتفادي العند ,, و محاولة تقويم سلوكه 

و سؤال آخر , حب الطفل في هذا السن علي الإستحواز علي لعب

 بشكل مبالغ و لا يريد أن يشاركه أحد فيها ما الحل في هذه النقطة؟؟

شكراً لك د/ عادل معلش أنا عارفة اسئلتي كتيرة 

تقبل تحياتي,,,

----------


## د.عادل

> أنا كنت عايزة أسأل عن كيفية التعامل مع الطفل العنيد
> الذي يتعمد إستفزاز زالديه و إثارة من حوله 
> هل هو نقص حنان يحاول أن يعوضه بالطريقة التي تجعل 
> الكل ينتبه له حتي و لو باسلوب سئ ام ماذا ؟؟؟؟


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلاً بك مجدداً يا اخت بوكي بوكي
ما الذي جعل الطفل عنيد؟ وكيف يعاند؟ ان تربية الاباء للابناء هي التي تحدد شخصية الطفل وتنمي فيه العادات سواء كانت جيدة ام سيئة، فما يزرعه الوالدين يحصدونه، فان نشئ على الصلاح وطاعة الله والصلاة فسيكون ولد صالح بار لوالديه ، والعكس صحيح.
ان اراد ان ينبه من حوله بوجوده فهذا دليل على اهمال من حوله له وشعوره بالوحدة وببحثه عمن يلاعبه ويشاركه وحدته.
اتمنى ان يتفهم والديه هذا الامر.




> و عندما يكون الطفل في سنة 6 أو 7 سنين ما الأسلوب الذي
> يتبع معه لتفادي العند ,, و محاولة تقويم سلوكه


سن 6 أو 7 سنين هي مرحلة تربية الطفل المزدوجة بين البيت والمدرسة، ويكون الطفل قد بدء الإستيعاب والتفهم وادراك الامور، فهي اسهل من مراحل الطفولة الاولى في التعامل معه وإصلاح، فليس دور الوالدين رعايته مادياً وصحياً فقط،، بل عليهم التقرب منه والسير على قدر خطاه وليس خطاهم هم، اي يجب عليهم النزول لمستوى تفكيره ومحاولة تفهمه جيداً، وخلق الحب والود بينه وبينهم، فان احبهم اطاعهم.
من المفروض ان يختفي عناد الطفل بعد سن 4 سنوات ، فان صاحبه بعد ذلك لابد لوقفه معه ويكون ذلك ناتج عن سوء التعامل معه، وغالباً ما يختفي عناده (اذا استمر) بعد انتهاء مرحلة المراهقة.
يعاند الطفل لعدة اسباب اهمها رغبته في تحقيق طلباته ، وان استجاب والديه لتحقيق طلباته بعد عناده يكونوا بذلك اخطئوا ويزيد هو دائماً في عناده ويلجئ له كوسيلة لتحقيق طلباته ورغباته حتى وان كانت خاطئة.

يعاند الاطفال في هذا السن ابائهم ويختفي عنادهم في المدرسة وقد يكون العكس، وقد يعاند نفسه كعقاب لمن حوله كأن يرفض الطعام وهو جائع او اللعب وهو يرغبه، وهنا يبدء في صراع داخلي بين الاستمرار في العناد ومقاومة الجوع او رغباته.
وان تفهم الاباء ذلك وتفاعلوا معه التفاعل السليم والواجب فعله، وحرمانه مما عرض عليه حتى يطلبه هو، فسيبدء في الخلي عن عناده.
وهنا اذكر بضرورة تفاهم الاب والام في كيفية التعامل مع هذا الطفل، ويكون التفاهم بينهم في عدم وجوده، والا ينعطف احداهم للطفل ويخالف الاخر.
محاولة تفهمه والحوار معه بعد وقت كافي وليس فور معاقبته بانه قد عوقب لعناده.

لتفادي العند او اصلاح اي عادات سيئة اخرى عدت طرق، كالإصلاح والعقاب ولا اعني هنا بالعقاب الضرب، فضرب الابناء مرفوض رفضاً باتاً الا في الحالات القصوى ويكون قرص ان لزم الامر، العقاب الذي اقصده هنا هو حرمانه لفترة محدده مما يحبه، وإعلامه بانه يعاقب عما بدر منه من عناد، وتجاهله في حالة عناده وعدم تلبية طلاباته الا بعد اعتذاره ووعده بانه لن يفعل ذلك مستقبلاً ، وكذلك التقييم والإصلاح بطريقة سرد الحكايات والقصص التي يتفهمها في هذا السن.




> و سؤال آخر , حب الطفل في هذا السن علي الإستحواز علي لعب
>  بشكل مبالغ و لا يريد أن يشاركه أحد فيها ما الحل في هذه النقطة؟؟


الطفل (وكثير منا ايضاً) يشعر بان هذا العالم خلق له ومسخر له وان الدنيا بما فيها ملكه هو.
تربية الابناء ليست بالشيئ الهين او السهل، ويتطلب تربيتهم الصبر وطول البال والتحكم في غضبنا.
كلنا نريد ابناء اسوياء مطيعين بدون اي عادات سيئة، ولكن يتطلب ذلك منا الجهد والمصابرة وعدم اليأس، وكذلك تفهمنا لابنائنا التفهم الجيد حتى نتمكن من معاملاتهم بالصورة الصحيحية.

على الاباء حث ابنائهم على العطاء وليس الامتلاك فقط ، وتشجيعهم على ذلك بأن يعطي الاب الابن مبلغ من المال ليتبرع به بأعطائه لمسكين او سائل او بإيضاعه في صندوق التبرعات، كذلك حثه على اهداء اصدقائه الهدايا في اعياد ميلادهم والترحيب بالضيوف ومشاركاتهم بالعابه.

في أوربا والدول المتقدمة   ::   يبدء الاباء في زرع حب الابن للمولود الذي سوف يأتي ويبدء يقبله وهو في بطن امه، وينتظره بفارغ الصبر حتى يلاعبه ويلاطفه، ويشترون ملابس الجنين ويعطوه للطفل حتى يقدمه هو له كهديه بعد مولده.

ادعو الله العلي القدير ان يجعل ابنائها قدرة اعين لنا ، وان يبارك فيهم وان يعيزهم من الشيطان الرجيم.

للجميع تحــياتي

----------

